# Select Motor for Electric car conversion



## asimor (Nov 14, 2012)

Dear all friend,
For Honda N600 EV conversion project, I want to select a Brushless DC motor. With the specifications in the sheet, please help me!


















Thank you very much,


----------



## Electroddy (Dec 29, 2009)

You might want to check out the Azure-Dynamics AC24LS motors Thread.


----------



## asimor (Nov 14, 2012)

Electroddy said:


> You might want to check out the Azure-Dynamics AC24LS motors Thread.


Thank Electroddy, Can I find here:
http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_motors_brushless.php


----------

